# Orchid Shows in the Area



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, I ws thinking that since a lot of you like going to orchid shows, it would be nice to have somewhere where you cold see/share shows that are going on. Here's a few I found:

SEPOS International Orchid Show & Sale (April 12 -14)
ShowInformationHome









Long Island Orchid Festival (May 3 - 5)
Long Island Orchid Festival 2013









Shore Orchid Festival (June June 7 - 9)
index









Post any more that you know about!!!


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I used to be a member of SEPOS. They always have a great show and usually have a few vendors from South America. I plan to go to the show this year.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting these  

I checked them out and the flyer for the "Shore Orchid" show is at an orchid nursery I never knew is like 10 minutes from my house. 
Awesome.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> Thanks for posting these
> 
> I checked them out and the flyer for the "Shore Orchid" show is at an orchid nursery I never knew is like 10 minutes from my house.
> Awesome.


Yea ... thanks for posting that! It's so close to home!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone attend the SEPOS show??


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I went to the SEPOS show. Their were quite a few top notch vendors. The display area was not as nice as when it used to be at Longwood Gardens. The museum is laid out kind of odd. Things were scattered on several floors. I'll probably go again next year but hope they switch venues.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey! just a reminder that this is going on this weekend:

Long Island Orchid Festival (May 3 - 5)
Long Island Orchid Festival 2013










I ALSO found out that the Staten Island Orchid Society is also having a show at snug harbor:








Snug Harbor


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

So, anyone know of any more shows going on, or is that it for this year?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's the soonest show I know about:

The North Jersey Orchid Show
at Strawberry Blossom Home &
Garden Center

January 17-19, 2014

North Jersey Orchid Society - Calendar


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Not really a show, but Deep Cut Orchid is having a meeting in central jersey in November and looks like Fred Clark wil be selling some of his stuff:


https://sites.google.com/site/deepcutorchids/Home/events


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> Here's the soonest show I know about:
> 
> The North Jersey Orchid Show
> at Strawberry Blossom Home &
> ...


Just a reminder that the NJOS is having a show next weekend! I went to it last year and it was pretty good.











Upcoming shows in the area that I know of:

*JANUARY*

Silva Orchids 26th Annual Open House
Thursday, January 23 - Sunday, January 26, 2014
635 Wayside Rd. - Neptune N.J. 0775
Home

J&L Orchids Annual January Thaw Sale
at the greenhouse, Easton CT
J&L Orchids ~ Home Page


*FEBRUARY*

Deep Cut Orchid Society Winter Show
"the largest orchid show and sale in New Jersey"
February 6-9, 2014 - 
Dearborn Market 2170 Rt 35 south, Holmdel, NJ 07733
https://sites.google.com/site/deepcutorchids/Home/events/show


*APRIL*

SEPOS International Orchid Show & Sale
April 11–13
Academy of Natural Sciences of Drexel University
1900 Benjamin Franklin Pkwy, Philadelphia, PA 19103
SEPOS International Orchid Show & Sale | Academy of Natural Sciences of Drexel University


*MAY*

Long Island Orchid Festival 2014
May 2 - 4, 2012
Planting Fields Arboretum State Historic Park
Long Island Orchid Festival 2013


*JUNE*

Shore Orchid Festival at Silva Orchids
Friday, June 6 - Sunday, June 8, 2014
635 Wayside Rd. - Neptune N.J. 0775
Home


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, I'm definitely gonna go to the Dearborn one since it's a few minutes away from my house.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

It's that time of year again:










Vendors:


Piping Rock Orchids
OrchidPhile specializing in cutting-edge Phalaenopsis species & novelty hybrids. To pre-order, email [email protected] using the Plant List – January 2014. Order at least 2-3 weeks prior to the show.
 Ten Shin Gardens
Fairorchids offering Paphiopedilum, Cattleya, Vandaceous, and Lycastes
Kelley’s Korner Orchid Supplies for your Orchid growing and horticultural needs.
Prepaid pre-orders are eligible for a 10% discount. When checking out on the website simply enter Coupon Code NJOS2015 and 10% will be subtracted from your total purchase. Pre-orders are always encouraged to be sure we have the items you are looking for. Best of all you can now save on your purchase and it will be packaged and ready for you to pick up at your convenience.
Victor’s Florist & ACME ORCHID CO. featuring high tech orchidariums and select cool growing species.
New World Orchids specializing in orchids from Japan. Email pre-orders to [email protected] by Jan 12.
J&L Orchids specializes in miniature and compact orchids and is offering a 10% discount on pre-orders delivered to the NJOS Show.
Parkside Orchid Nursery
Marlow Orchids specializing in species orchids including Bulbophyllum, Dendrobium, Paphs, Phrags, Vandaeous, many others.


----------

